# One More Time, Please ID



## Trying Not to Kill Them (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi everyone. A friend hooked me up with this guy. Any ideas? Please don't tell me it's another pacu!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Take another photo (in water) so that the fins and jaw are not distorted.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Thats gotta be a pacu....I'm thinking that eye is definitely not a piranha eye.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> Thats gotta be a pacu....I'm thinking that eye is definitely not a piranha eye.


 ya never know...

And yes, I agree with frank, please put the fish in water so that we can tell if its a pacu or not.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

look how small the jaw is, somethings not right. my guess is its not a piranha


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> look how small the jaw is, somethings not right. my guess is its not a piranha


 same here. I dont think its a p.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Picture doesn't work...


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

id say pacu. i have researched the differnt morph since i do got scamed with one.

the eye looks too big and happy for p+ the mouth is in line with the eye cant see the fins al try and enlarge it to have a look and dim it.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

looking closer it is defintaly not a p but may still not be a pacu. the tail as no markings or telltail signs of pacu.

i also inverted the pic so that i would bring any black up on the tail but nothing there.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

I say pacu or dentic


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

From that pic i would say Pacu. But get anther pic in the water.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If I had to hazzard a guess on that picture I would say Denticulatus.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

but dont p's and pacus have black and white tails, yes in different order.. but thats niether its brown


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tinylilredbelly's Posted on Oct 15 2004, 08:36 PM
> but dont p's and pacus have black and white tails, *No, only the majority have that coloration, a few differ in totally black or some with red or yellow mixed.*
> 
> yes in different order.. but thats niether its brown


As I said, unless he posts another photo we're just chasin' our tails.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I doubt that's a pacu. Colors and body shape doesnt quite match. My guess would be a dentic or a silver dollar of some sort. Probably dentic because of the jaw and colors of the fin.


----------



## One800Jonny (Oct 13, 2004)

pacu = no teeth, piranha = teeth


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

One800Jonny said:


> pacu = no teeth, piranha = teeth










what are u talking about 
pacu's have big teeth


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

thats a pacu :laugh: slap your freind


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its been nearly a month and the originator of the photo never replaced it with another one. So since I'm not into searching for Big Foot, time to close it up.

Thanks all for participating. Lets just say its a fish!


----------

